# PXE Bootable Thin Client for RDP



## molnart (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi all,

i am trying to find a leightweight Thin Client application that would be able to join to a computer with a remote desktop protocol. 

I have set up a PXE server on my tomato powered router, and i have an old 1 Ghz Celeron computer that would act as thin client. I just need to find the right program to use. I came across ThinStation and OpenThinClient, but they seem to deploy themselves on a server, taking over the PXE server role as well. Basically, what i need is a simple image that would be booted by pxelinux. The closest thing i found was 2XOS, but i am unable to boot it through PXE, and even the earliest version seems to be to memory hungry.

Any ideas where to look?

Thanks


----------

